# angel fish died.....wat might have caused it?



## malina93 (Nov 7, 2007)

hey my angel fish died and i dont know wat caused it to die. it was fine yesterday.  need suport


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have any more information?

How long did you have the fish? What were your water parameters (sorry if I've asked this before in another post)? Tankmates? Tank size etc.

We'll need a bit more information before we can help you I'm afraid.

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## malina93 (Nov 7, 2007)

hey again my tank is a square and it is 36 by 36 centimetres
i had 2 angel fish and they both died i've had them for 1 day.
i dont know what happened please help me feel better by telling me what might have happened. btw are angel fish fresh water fish?
thnx 4 the suport


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I think then, remembering your other posts, that the problem was that the tank wasn't cycled as you said you took water from your paremts tank, but everything else was new. Angels are not a very good fish to cycle with.

My advice to you is to read the post at the top of starting and maintaining a freshwater aquarium about cycling. It's a sticky right at the top so it'll be easy enough to find. Cycle tha tank properly, preferably a fishless cycle, and when this is done you can start adding fish again.

I'd advise against anymore angels because of their size. A 50g tank (yours is 12g) would be a good size for a pair of angels if you decided that's what you wanted.

When the tank is fully cycled you can add some small schooling fish, some cories, a betta etc. There are quite a lot of options. Feel free to post looking for suggestions. If you think of a fish you think you'd quite like another post wouldn't do any harm and we'd do our best to advise you whether it's suitable for your tank size, and whether it's suitable for any tankmates you plan to keep with it, but definitely fully cycle the tank before you add anymore fish, otherwise they may suffer the same fate as your angels.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## malina93 (Nov 7, 2007)

hi hope u can help me decide on what other fish 2 bye


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

No problem. Just let us know what fish you are thinking off and we will help you along your way.


----------



## malina93 (Nov 7, 2007)

thnx im thinking of goldfish, and some of the fish that u told me bout
thnx again


----------



## malina93 (Nov 7, 2007)

is a goldfish a fresh water fish?
hope it is cuz im getting a few for my tank


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

malina93 said:


> is a goldfish a fresh water fish?
> hope it is cuz im getting a few for my tank


It is a freshwater fish but if you're thinking of putting it in the 36 cm cube tank, no can do. Fancy varieties have a potential of reaching 6-8 inches and these are very heavy waste producers. A 20 gallons is minimum for one and filtration should be maximized at that.

Coldwater species don't mix with tropical species.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

By the way, thread moved to General as it involved two different species. Just for future reference, angelfish are cichlids whereas goldfish are cyprinids.


----------



## malina93 (Nov 7, 2007)

thnx 4 the info
bye


----------

